# Revêtement anti reflet qui s'enlève



## Lealp (3 Juillet 2014)

Bonjour,
Propriétaire d'un MacBook Pro retina mid 2012 depuis presque un an, j'ai remarqué en février dernier une trace suspecte sur le contour noir de l'écran au niveau de la webcam. J'ai d'abord cru qu'il s'agissait d'une trace de doigt mais en nettoyant, j'ai constaté que cette trace ne partait pas. Au fil des mois, elle s'est étendue et maintenant elle mesure environ 3 cm de long. En fait, on dirait que c'est le traitement anti-reflet qui est en train de partir. La fin de la garantie approchant, je me suis rendue au centre agrée Apple le plus proche de chez moi et apparemment cela n'est pas pris en charge par la garantie car considéré comme un défaut esthétique que j'aurais moi même causé avec mes ongles en ouvrant l'ordinateur. Ce que je conteste car j'ai toujours les ongles super courts et je suis plutôt soigneuse avec mon MacBook. Et auquel cas cela viendrait d'une usure dûe à l'ouverture du MacBook, c'est un peu décevant pour un ordinateur à 1500 euros et une durée d'utilisation de moins d'un an. Il me semble que c'est plutôt dû à un défaut du verre d'autant plus que je n'ai jamais vu ce problème chez d'autres personnes, bien plus négligentes avec leur mac. Pour l'instant cette trace n'est pas spécialement dérangeante, mais j'ai peur qu'avec le temps elle ne s'étende de plus en plus et déborde sur l'ecran. Voici une photo de la trace en question.
Qu'en pensez-vous? Avez-vous déjà rencontré ce genre de problème?


----------



## PDD (3 Juillet 2014)

rien de cela sur le miens qui a 1,5 ans d'utilisation quotidienne... (je crois que l'écran est du polycarbonate mais pas certain)


----------



## Lealp (3 Juillet 2014)

Oui le truc bizarre c'est que j'ai trouvé pratiquement personne qui a ce problème sauf sur ce forum américain ou quelques cas se sont manifestés :
http://forums.macrumors.com/showthread.php?t=1624907
Et c'est exactement au même endroit, le revêtement qui part au niveau de la webcam.





Envoyé de mon iPad en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## Mec38 (6 Juillet 2014)

Bonjour
Le mien plus récent octobre 2013 Mac book Pro Rétina 15 " presente des traces similaires au tiennes mais en plus sur le bas de l'ecran j'ai l'impression que c'est le revetement interieur qui se décompose .
Je vais aller voir dans un magasin apple ce qu'il dise.
Je n'arrive pas a mettre une photos sur le site .


----------



## Lealp (6 Juillet 2014)

J'ai cru au début que le problème se situait derrière la vitre mais en passant un doigt dessus on sent que ce n'est pas lisse comme le reste de l'écran, c'est donc le revêtement extérieur qui est touché. Malheureusement j'ai pas d'Apple store près de chez moi, mais au centre agrée où je suis allée ils ont contacté le service technique de chez Apple qui refuse catégoriquement de prendre en charge mon macbook. j'espère que tu auras plus de chance.


----------



## Jura39 (6 Juillet 2014)

Si c'est un défaut de fabrication Apple dois le prendre en charge


----------



## Lealp (6 Juillet 2014)

Oui c'est ce que je pense aussi sauf qu'eux ils ont l'air de penser que c'est moi qui suis responsable étant donnée que c'est à l'extérieur, et que du coup c'est classé comme un défaut esthétique au même titre que les rayures etc. 
Surtout que c'est situé pile au niveau de l'ouverture alors c'est facile de dire que c'est de ma faute et que j'ai provoqué ça en ouvrant l'ordi. Mais bon, toujours est-il qu'ils n'ont pas été capable de me dire ce qui provoquait ça, et j'ose espérer que ça va pas s'étendre au reste de l'écran.
De toute façon je prends des photos régulièrement au cas où.


----------



## dany15 (6 Juillet 2014)

et l'applecare ne prend pas ce genre de problème ?


----------



## Lealp (6 Juillet 2014)

bah je sais pas, j'ai pas souscrit, je me suis déjà ruinée en achetant le macbook alors 350 euros en plus... Et puis si ils refusent de le prendre en charge alors qu'il est encore sous sa garantie d'un an ça sera pareil avec l'applecare j'imagine.


----------



## Mec38 (6 Juillet 2014)

[/IMG]
Voila pour le haut !

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 15h16 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 15h12 ----------







Voila pour le bas !
manifestement les traces ne sont pas identiques entre le haut et le bas . Cela fait penser au reflet d'un miroir dont la couche interieur se dégrade .


----------



## dany15 (6 Juillet 2014)

, c'est clairement un défaut de fabrication la , une honte que apple ne prennent pas ça en charge


----------



## Lealp (6 Juillet 2014)

Oui, c'est la même chose que moi, je confirme. Sauf que toi, c'est encore pire!


----------



## Mec38 (6 Juillet 2014)

Ca arrive progressivement, au début on crois a une tache de gras qui résiste et puis non ,les modifications empirent cela a commencé il y a environ entre 15 et 20 jours pour en arriver là . 
Je crains que ça se poursuive ..
Ce qui est bizarre c'est que c'est uniquement la bande périferique noir qui est touché pas le reste .


----------



## Lealp (6 Juillet 2014)

A mon avis c'est vraiment un défaut du traitement antireflet qu'ils mettent sur l'écran. 
J'essaye de pas trop y toucher mais c'est clair que ça va en s'agrandissant. 

En fait je me demande si c'est pas au niveau des endroits ou l'écran est en contact direct avec l'alu de la partie inférieure, et peut être avec la chaleur ça a dégradé le revêtement, fin je sais pas c'est vraiment bizarre.


----------



## Jura39 (6 Juillet 2014)

Impressionnant ce défaut  , vous n'avez mis aucun produit dessus?


----------



## Lealp (6 Juillet 2014)

Personnellement, je nettoie toujours l'écran avec le tissu microfibre qu'ils fournissent avec, et éventuellement je l'humidifie pour les tâches récalcitrantes. 
J'ai jamais mis aucun produit sur l'écran. 
Bon après je me lave pas toujours les mains avant d'ouvrir mon mac mais bon, je manipule pas des tas de produits chimiques non plus.


----------



## Mec38 (6 Juillet 2014)

Lavé avec des chiffons pour objectif Photos parfois un peu humidifié  c'est tout .
Peut tu me confirmer Lealp que c'est aussi la bande périférique noir qui est touché et pas le reste de l'ecran ?


----------



## Lealp (6 Juillet 2014)

oui c'est effectivement la bande noire qui est touchée.


----------



## Mec38 (6 Juillet 2014)

Je n'arrive pas a sentir une difference au touché entre les parties atteintes et le reste de l'ecran.
Autre observation les parties bandes verticales ne sont pas touchées.


----------



## Lealp (6 Juillet 2014)

En passant légèrement l'ongle sur la trace je sens que c'est pas tout à fait lisse comme le reste de l'écran ce qui me fait penser que c'est à l'extérieur, comme on me l'a confirmé quand j'ai été le faire examiner.


----------



## pascalformac (6 Juillet 2014)

Lealp a dit:


> Bonjour,
> Propriétaire d'un MacBook Pro retina mid 2012 depuis presque un an,


donc achat sous garantie , non?


> l'extérieur, comme on me l'a confirmé quand j'ai été le faire examiner.


 par Apple?


----------



## Lealp (6 Juillet 2014)

pascalformac a dit:


> donc achat sous garantie , non?
> par Apple?



Oui il est encore sous garantie jusqu'au 24 juillet.
Je l'ai amené au centre agrée apple le plus proche (en l'occurence DXM à Brest). J'avais appelé l'assistance apple avant et c'est eux qui m'ont dirigé la-bas. Chez DXM. ils m'ont dit qu'ils devez envoyer des photos au service technique d'apple, mais ils m'ont bien fait comprendre qu'il y'avait pas trop d'espoir pour qu'ils le prennent en charge. Et apparemment c'est un "non" catégorique de la part d'Apple.


----------



## Jura39 (6 Juillet 2014)

Vous etes plusieurs a avoir ce problème , pourquoi ne pas voir avec Apple pour qu'il ce bouge ?


----------



## dany15 (12 Juillet 2014)

Des nouvelles depuis ?


----------



## Lealp (12 Juillet 2014)

Bah rien de nouveau. Ça sert a rien que je les harcèle au téléphone je crois. Il faudrait que j'aille directement dans un Apple store mais bon, le plus proche est a 4h de chez moi alors on verra en septembre si j'ai un moment pour passer à Paris.
Tu as eu l'occasion de l'amener à l'Apple store ton macbook Mec38 ?


----------



## johnios (15 Juillet 2014)

Wow, c'est la première fois que je vois ça, on dirait que le revêtement anti-reflet est esquinté.  Je vais acheter un film de protection pour l'écran au cas où.

Edit : j'ai trouvé ça :
https://discussions.apple.com/message/25410325
Apparemment ce n'est pas pris en charge car c'est l'utilisateur le responsable : doigts acides ou trop gras qui usent rapidement le revêtement.


----------



## dany15 (15 Juillet 2014)

Si je comprend bien, c'est traces sur l'écran sont du au traces de doigts qu'ont laisse sur le clavier quand on referme la mac ? :mouais:


----------



## thomkst (15 Juillet 2014)

dany15 a dit:


> Si je comprend bien, c'est traces sur l'écran sont du au traces de doigts qu'ont laisse sur le clavier quand on referme la mac ? :mouais:


 
C'est dans tous les cas dû à l'acidité des doigts (du moins la transpiration qui en émane). Dans le post du forum Apple c'est bien les traces laissées sur le clavier qui, une fois le capot fermé, impacte l'écran. Mais je pense que dans le cas de nos compagnons MacG c'est un contact direct entre les doigts et l'écran, toujours dû à une "acidité".


----------



## dany15 (15 Juillet 2014)

Et applecare prend en charge ce genre de problème ?


----------



## johnios (15 Juillet 2014)

dany15 a dit:


> Et applecare prend en charge ce genre de problème ?


Ce sera considéré comme une usure normale ou un mauvais entretient, donc je ne pense pas que ce sera pris en charge. D'ailleurs dans le post du forum apple le sav à refuser le changement d'écran, ça me parait normal.
Quelqu'un qui achète une voiture ne va pas revenir quelque temps après chez le concessionnaire pour demande une nouvelle peinture gratuite parce que le vernis s'use. Il se fera refouler.


----------



## Mec38 (18 Juillet 2014)

Visite APple store cet apres midi .
Diagnostic colle de l'ecran qui a chauffé a cause des ventilos qui crachent juste en dessous .
Remplacement de la dalle sous garantie  .
Ouff !!


----------



## mysmol (13 Octobre 2014)

salut j'ai exactement le même problème et je pensais a une trace de colle sur l ecran mais en touchant j ai senti que ce n etait pas lisse..  et que c est bien le revêtement de la bande du contour noir !  je vais voir un spécialiste apple dans la semaine pour savoir ce que je dois faire et si il me change l ecran ou pas.  voila le lien de mon post au cas ou.  peace ! http://forums.macg.co/macbook-pro/contour-noir-senleve-nettoyage-1252954.html


----------



## Wiwitch (28 Octobre 2014)

Bonjour tout le monde,

Je tiens à préciser en préambule que je suis extrêmement soigneux et que mon MacBook Pro Retina est comme neuf !

J'ai donc exactement le même problème au niveau de la webcam.

Au début, je pensais qu'il s'agissait d'une simple tache. J'ai donc voulu nettoyer avec une micro-fibre (doucement, je précise) et ça n'a fait qu'empirer !

Pour moi, il s'agit clairement d'un défaut de fabrication du revêtement anti-reflet. Compte tenu du prix de la machine et de son age, moins d'un an, je trouve ça inadmissible.

J'attends de voir ce que va me dire Apple, je compte sur leur bonne foi...


----------



## Fred2Fish (17 Mars 2015)

Bonjour,

Mon MBPr a exactement le même problème, tous les bords se sont détérioré au fil du temps. 

Je suis allé à l'Apple Store de Part-Dieu il y a 2 semaines, ils m'ont refoulé en disant qu'ils ont encore jamais vu ça et qu'ils pouvaient rien faire ... 
Je vais essayer d'aller à l'Apple Store de confluence pour voir si ils tiennent le même discours ...


----------



## Sly54 (17 Mars 2015)

On en parle ici : http://www.macg.co/mac/2015/03/les-...rdent-aussi-leur-revetement-antireflets-87861


----------



## bdlapierre (23 Mars 2015)

Bonjour.
Avec quoi nettoyer son écran rétina sans risque svp ?


----------



## thomkst (24 Mars 2015)

Le chiffon fourni par Apple


----------



## PDD (24 Mars 2015)

Toujours aucun défaut sur l'écran de mon MBPR mid 2012 identique au tien et nettoyé régulièrement avec des lingettes pour lunettes.


----------



## bdlapierre (24 Mars 2015)

...perdu, ou égaré le chiffon....il était gris,non ?


----------



## thomkst (24 Mars 2015)

Noir le mien


----------



## PDD (24 Mars 2015)

gris bleu le mien mais perdu depuis ...


----------



## leyann (24 Mars 2015)

Jai pas le probleme mais je flippe a mort


----------



## l_breenice (24 Mars 2015)

Fred2Fish a dit:


> Bonjour,
> 
> Mon MBPr a exactement le même problème, tous les bords se sont détérioré au fil du temps.
> 
> ...



Finalement tu as pu aller à Confluence ? Et résultat... ? Ça m'intéresse, même si mon MBP est encore neuf au-moins je saurai vers qui me tourner si jamais cela m'arrive  Pour ma part je trouve les vendeurs à Confluence bien plus sympathiques et compréhensifs qu'à Part-Dieu, à moins d'être tombée sur des grincheux à chaque fois...


----------



## Jolee2604 (22 Mai 2015)

Bonjour à tous !
J'ai moi même ce soucis sur mon écran 
Mon macbook pro (Retina, 15 pouces, mi-2014)  n'as même pas un an et les traces sont apparue quelques semaines après son achat... autant vous dire que je suis dégouté pour un MAC aussi cher 
Je ne sais pas vers qui me dirigé et si ce problème est pris en charge dans la garantie. Sachant que je ne l'ai pas acheté chez apple mais boulanger avec une garantie de 3 ans en plus de la garantie de base.
Pour ceux qui avait ce problème l'avez vous régler ?


----------



## Average Joe (22 Mai 2015)

À ce prix là ça ne vaut pas le coup de se passer de la garantie, alors fonce !


----------



## Jolee2604 (22 Mai 2015)

En espérant que ce soit pris dans la garantie =/ 
Dans tout les cas je ne vais pas rester comme ça... 
Mais je voulais savoir si ceux qui avait eu le même problème l'avais régler ou toujours pas ? 
Et si c'était régler sous combien de temps ça avait été fait... c'est mon outils de travail alors c'est très embêtant.


----------



## Locke (22 Mai 2015)

Jolee2604 a dit:


> Et si c'était régler sous combien de temps ça avait été fait... c'est mon outils de travail alors c'est très embêtant.


Outil de travail ou pas, ou tu fais réparer/échanger ou tu restes en l'état.

Inutile de tergiverser avec ce problème. Acheté chez Boulanger ou pas, le mieux dans tous les cas de figure est d'appeler Apple, avec Boulanger tu risques d'avoir des problèmes, du genre qu'ils ne prennent pas en charge ce type de défaut et réparation. Leur garantie optionnelle, que tu as prise, ne vaut que si ton matériel est en panne. Pour le reste c'est selon les directives données aux vendeurs.


----------



## Jolee2604 (22 Mai 2015)

Vu le prix, je ne vais certainement pas laisser en l'état... surtout que je vois les taches s'étendre de plus en plus aujourd'hui. 
l'impression que plus le mac reste allumé plus ça empire. Bref ! 
Chez boulanger le vendeur m'avais justement dis que la garantie prenait en compte l'écran, les pixels etc. vu que j'avais eu un problème avec un acer et des pixels mort celui-ci m'as assurer qu'avec l'extensions de 3 ans tout était pris en charge alors j'espère ne pas mettre fait avoir la dessus. Si pas de résultat j'irais chez Apple... 
PFFF ! J'ai déjà eu le chargeur à changer maintenant ça en même pas un an ça fait beaucoup quand même. 

J'aimerai quand même savoir si certaine personne on réussi a faire quelque chose de ce problème ?? Ou si c'est peine perdu ! 

merci pour vos réponses.


----------



## Locke (22 Mai 2015)

Jolee2604 a dit:


> J'aimerai quand même savoir si certaine personne on réussi a faire quelque chose de ce problème ?? Ou si c'est peine perdu !


La seule solution c'est la réparation. Que veux et que peux-tu faire devant un tel problème, rien.


----------



## Jolee2604 (22 Mai 2015)

Locke a dit:


> La seule solution c'est la réparation. Que veux et que peux-tu faire devant un tel problème, rien.



oui, je sais bien que la seule solution c'est la réparation mais je voulais savoir si ça avait été pris dans leurs garantie et surtout combien de temps environs ils sont rester sans leurs MAC. 
Parce que bon je vois les gens exposé leurs problèmes mais personne ne vient dire si leurs problèmes est résolue et comment etc.


----------



## carriere1001 (29 Mai 2015)

Bonjour à tous,

J'ai également eu ce problème de revêtement antireflet qui se dégrade sur mon macbook pro retina 15 pouces de fin 2013.

Acheté à l'apple store de Montpellier, je suis retourné au magasin 1 an et 2 mois après l'achat, le vendeur connaissait le problème et m'a proposé le changement de l'écran sous garantie sans aucun souci ! L'écran était en stock et j'ai pu récupérer mon macbook 3 jours plus tard. Il a par contre vérifié que l'achat avait été fait à l'apple store et a sous entendu que cela aurait été plus compliqué si le mac venait d'un autre endroit...

Un gros plus pour l'apple store de Montpellier avec des vendeurs sympathiques et compréhensifs !


----------



## vicejuju (24 Octobre 2015)

Bonjour,

je reviens sur le forum car j'ai un énième soucis avec un produit Apple..
En effet je pense avoir le fameux soucis de l'antireflet, apparement c'est un problème assez connu (http://www.macg.co/mac/2015/03/les-...rdent-aussi-leur-revetement-antireflets-87861).
J'ai lu aussi une news comme quoi Apple prend en charge en faisant un remplacement de l'écran défectueux. (Je ne retrouve pas le news)

J'ai pris un cliché du problème : http://img15.hostingpics.net/pics/600695ProbEcran.jpg
Et un autre cliché ou j'ai un choc sur le coin inférieur droit à l'écran : http://img15.hostingpics.net/pics/770104Choc.jpg

Avec tout ça je voudrais savoir si Apple prendra en charge mon écran ? Sachant qu'il y a le petit choc mais qui n'impact en rien l'écran, c'est juste la partie aluminium qui est enfoncé.

Je sais pas si je suis malchanceux ou quoi mais presque à chaque produit Apple j'ai du à faire à l'Apple Store pour un soucis matériel.. (iPad 3 : Pixel mort, iPhone 6 : Plié et la le MacBook Pro...) Et pourtant je suis quelqu'un qui fait attention à son matériel ! Les deux seul produit Apple auquel je n'ai pas eu de problème c'était avec un iPhone 4 et l'iPad Air 2. Je croise les doigts pour mon tout récent iPhone 6S...

PS : C'est un MacBook Pro 13 pouces, début 2015.

Merci beaucoup.


----------



## Geekfou (24 Octobre 2015)

Voilà le lien 
http://www.macg.co/mac/2015/10/appl...a-deteriores-des-macbook-et-macbook-pro-91483


----------



## vicejuju (25 Octobre 2015)

Merci Geekfou pour l'article, ça me rassure beaucoup ce genre d'article. En espérant qu'Apple en a vraiment conscience et qu'ils me feront le remplacement de l'écran directement sans devoir me passer de ma machine durant plusieurs jours..!
Lundi en revenant de l'Apple Store je vous tiendrais informé.


----------



## vicejuju (27 Octobre 2015)

Apple Store complet, RDV pris pour le 3 novembre..


----------



## Sly54 (29 Octobre 2015)

@vicejuju : j'ai regroupé tes posts dans le fil en question.


----------



## nautilus27 (4 Novembre 2015)

Bonjour,
J'ai le même problème que vous, et je vais vous faire part de ce qu'on m'a dit.
J'ai un macbook pro retina 15" de 2012. Je viens d'appeler l'assistance, et voici ce qu'ils m'ont dis:
Le problème est connu, il suffit de se rendre dans un apple store ou centre agréé, de demander un devis et de faire suivre ce devis à apple.
Il faut absolument appelé, car on a besoin d'un numéro de dossier pour pouvoir faire suivre le devis. Normalement, le changement d'écran est prit en charge par apple, même pour des macbook sans assurance. 
Je reviendrais vers vous pour vous faire part de ce qu'on m'a dit (une fois le devis fait).


----------



## Sly54 (25 Février 2017)

Même si ce fil date un peu  je fais suivre l'info suivante :
Apple allonge la garantie de remplacement des écrans détériorés de MacBook et MacBook Pro Retina


----------



## Fullcrum (26 Février 2017)

Perso j'ai RDV en AS vendredi prochain pour mon 13" qui commence à se décoller, en bas vers les touches !! ( c'est léger pour le moment )


----------



## Fullcrum (19 Mars 2017)

Ben voilà ! Écran MacBook Pro fin 2013 , écran pris en " garantie " sans problème + ou - 400€, chapeau Apple rois du SAV , comme toujours...


----------



## Tox (18 Juillet 2017)

Je reviens de l'Apple Store, écran pris en charge pour un MacBook Pro retina late 2013. Je dois le déposer au SAV et le laisser de trois à cinq jours.


----------



## Tox (12 Août 2017)

MacBook Pro 13" retina, late 2013.

Ecran échangé sous garantie, samedi 12 août, en une heure dans un Apple Store.

Je crois bien que je vais garder cette petite machine encore quelques années


----------



## Dimebag Darrell (23 Août 2019)

une question, je suis dans le cas,
comment procèdent-ils ?
Ils changent l'écran + la coque, ou bien, ils sortent l'écran (genre ventouse) et replace le nouvel dans la structure ?


----------



## Jura39 (23 Août 2019)

Dimebag Darrell a dit:


> une question, je suis dans le cas,
> comment procèdent-ils ?
> Ils changent l'écran + la coque, ou bien, ils sortent l'écran (genre ventouse) et replace le nouvel dans la structure ?


il remplace l'ensemble complet


----------



## Dimebag Darrell (27 Août 2019)

rendez vous pris à l'apple store BXL
Pour info, la couverture pour les Macbook Pro Early 2015 n'est pas jusque novembre 2020.
Le support Apple m'a expliqué que la garantie était étendue de 4 ans à partir de la date d'achat du laptop
Dans mon cas, j'ai eu le c** bordé de nouilles, j'ai appelé le dernier jour de ma garantie (sans le savoir !)

Je pense pouvoir aller bruler des cierges...


----------



## Jura39 (27 Août 2019)

Dimebag Darrell a dit:


> rendez vous pris à l'apple store BXL
> Pour info, la couverture pour les Macbook Pro Early 2015 n'est pas jusque novembre 2020.
> Le support Apple m'a expliqué que la garantie était étendue de 4 ans à partir de la date d'achat du laptop
> Dans mon cas, j'ai eu le c** bordé de nouilles, j'ai appelé le dernier jour de ma garantie (sans le savoir !)
> ...



Le miens a été pris sous garantie bien après , Le SAV Apple est assez compréhensif


----------



## moprheus (27 Août 2019)

C'est pas ca ?

https://appleissues.net/issues/staingate/


----------



## Sly54 (29 Août 2019)

moprheus a dit:


> C'est pas ca ?
> 
> https://appleissues.net/issues/staingate/


En français : https://www.macg.co/materiel/2017/0...riores-de-macbook-et-macbook-pro-retina-97570


----------

